# St Barts Forums > Getting To St Barts Forum - Airlines, Ferry Service, Charters >  >  St. Barth Commuter Airlines not better than WinAir

## kjr_esq

For the last 8 years we have been taking WinAir.  This year I had the not so brilliant idea to switch to St. Barth Commuter.  Big mistake.  I've been here at SXM for 2 hours watching 3 Win Air flights board and my flight is delayed yet again.  WinAir has more planes and is more reliable.  I'm switching back.

----------


## Dennis

Kjr...

That's always been the trade-off, eh? Sometimes SBC is seamless and has the added benefit of being cheaper. But like you, I have waited at that gate while multiple WinAir flights were called.

Oh well, it'll be over soon and you'll be on "that isle".

----------


## JEK

I prefer Tradewind. No s.

----------


## andynap

We were hung up once on SBC- too many charters but so what? Have an ice cream. Sometimes they put us on an earlier flight so it evens out.

----------


## Lance

Last Feb we landed in SXM, and 40 minutes later we landed in SBH thanks to WinAir.   They are our airline of choice.

----------


## MIke R

> . Sometimes they put us on an earlier flight so it evens out.



almost all the time for us with them......no complaints whatsoever....and they ve actually went with a bigger plane  for us when I emailed them and asked them if there was anything they could do to help us get on the sold out flight we  want to be on......

----------


## Eve

Even opted to wait an extra 15 minutes in sxm to take sbc, rather than Winair, in October.  That way if I need to change anything, it is hassle and fee free.

----------


## SBCommuter

Hello,

Did you traveled yesterday June 17th? What was your flight?

We had to perform two unscheduled emergency medical flights from St Barth to St Martin hospital yesterday, so we had to delay the 3.30PM and 4.30PM flights for about 20 minutes.
The other flights were on-time or in advance (3PM flight left 50 minutes before the schedule).

Sorry for the inconvenience,

Michael

----------


## didier

they are both good airlines, but I ALWAYS opt for the cheaper option, and that would be sbc.  when I do not take the even cheaper option of voyager at 52 euros r/t for the local crowd.

----------


## RickyG

I am a big fan of SBC.  (a) I love the Air Caravans.  (b) We often get put on an earlier flight out of SXM.  (c) They have always been very accommodating to us when we want to change a departure date.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

(d) they post messages in the forum!

----------


## andynap

(e) so does Winair.

----------


## Eve

The pilots are cuter on sbc

----------


## Karen

> The pilots are cuter on sbc



LOL. You've got that right!  Counting down until July 2!

----------


## shihadehs

They have really cute pilots on Tradewind.....

----------


## kjr_esq

I was booked on the 3:00 and arrived at SXM at 1:30 and went straight to gate C3 to get our carry on weighed.  The 3:00 did not leave 50 mins early.  We sat at the gate from 1:50 until 3:45 and were on the first SBC flight to SBH.  Again I watched 3 WinAir flights leave because I was sitting at the gate - get the PR story correct.

----------


## didier

> I was booked on the 3:00 and arrived at SXM at 1:30 and went straight to gate C3 to get our carry on weighed.  The 3:00 did not leave 50 mins early.  We sat at the gate from 1:50 until 3:45 and were on the first SBC flight to SBH.  Again I watched 3 WinAir flights leave because I was sitting at the gate - get the PR story correct.




well, if I read your story correctly, you were booked on the 3:00, so technically your sbc flight was only 45 minutes late.  You cannot blame sbc because your usa flight arrived at 1:30.  In the future, perhaps for you,  winair might be your best option, since they do take passengers much earlier than their reservations if there is room.

----------


## le_reve

You seem awfully upset for a delay that was only 45 minutes!  Try taking LIAT sometime!

----------


## MIke R

I hate when SBC interrupts my second Carib by calling us to the plane early.......and I have to chug it or toss it.... :cool: 

such trials and tribulations in getting to SBH...whats a vacationer to do?

here's an idea...take a deep breath and just go with the flow....after all....things could be worse....you could be at work

----------


## PIRATE40

I hear ya Mike....but a few weeks ago, we were stuck in SXM for two hours...The place was hot and all torn up with construction. The little bar next to gates 1,2,3 is gone....a little "snack shop"..Corona only. Went down to the center bar and ordered a Carib....brought me a Heineken and told me they were the same beer.....went back and suffered through a Corona.

----------


## JEK

Karma

----------


## MIke R

> I hear ya Mike....but a few weeks ago, we were stuck in SXM for two hours...The place was hot and all torn up with construction. The little bar next to gates 1,2,3 is gone....a little "snack shop"..Corona only. Went down to the center bar and ordered a Carib....brought me a Heineken and told me they were the same beer.....went back and suffered through a Corona.



hey Ron..did you check out the new name of that bar in the middle????>.kinda goes with them telling you Heinys and Caribs are the same beer..LOL

----------


## MIke R

coming from the USA to the Caribbean

----------


## Islander

I think the carib won't help the poor soul in this case... not strong enough to ease off... perhaps a couple of Ti' Punchs would do the trick?
45 minutes is not late under _Caribbean time_ definition...

----------


## elgreaux

The original post said they were waiting two hours... that can be frustrating if you got up at 4am or something to set out.. makes it a much longer travel day... but if I fly through SXM I always use St Barth Commuter and have rarely had that issue, although it is true they don't have as many flights as WinAir sometimes you do have to wait longer for your scheduled time while the WinAir passengers keep boarding...

----------


## LMAC

> I prefer Tradewind. No s.



Will you ever understand that not everyone on this forum or everyone that goes to St. Barts wants to pay the price or can afford to pay the price of Tradewinds ?????   ..

----------


## didier

> Will you ever understand that not everyone on this forum or everyone that goes to St. Barts wants to pay the price or can afford to pay the price of Tradewinds ?????   ……..



what libby said!

----------


## kent1994

> Will you ever understand that not everyone on this forum or everyone that goes to St. Barts wants to pay the price or can afford to pay the price of Tradewinds ?????   ……..



What makes you think John doesn't understand this?

----------


## leep75

We flew Winair on Sunday.  On the positive side my wife and I were the only two on the plane and we arrived early!  On the negative side, our bag has yet to arrive.  Thanfully we did have acouple change of clothes in a carryon and suits, but no toiletrees.

----------


## andynap

> We flew Winair on Sunday.  On the positive side my wife and I were the only two on the plane and we arrived early!  On the negative side, our bag has yet to arrive.  Thanfully we did have acouple change of clothes in a carryon and suits, but no toiletrees.



The downside of arriving early. We always carry some toothpaste and a toothbrush on my carryon. Of course my wife's handbag is loaded with stuff.

----------


## waynek

Our experience Sunday was very different from the OP. We arrived on Westjet from Toronto at around 2:30 with no checked bags - we had tickets for the 4:30 SBC flight. We went to the SBC desk at the in transit area, got our boarding passes and went through the small security checkpoint. Went upstairs and arrived at the SBC gate at 2:45 and at 3:00 we got on the bus to head to our plane. Had to wait on the runway for a bit as there were a few other planes coming and going but very efficient.

----------

